# Exposure Therapy



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone out there who has done extensive Exposure Therapy? And do you have the behavioral hierarchy that you used (i.e step by step)?

I'm in the process of creating my own step by step process but I'd really like to look at what others have done/been given by therapists.

Reply by post or PM if you're interested in sharing.

Thanks!


----------



## mattant (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's one I made myself, I want to do each thing until I am fully comfortable before moving on to the next:


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

mark101 - Good stuff man. Good luck and I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

mattant - Thanks a lot. That's a great one with some big time steps. Have you started it yet?


If anyone else wants to share some please feel free to post!


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

mattant said:


> Here's one I made myself, I want to do each thing until I am fully comfortable before moving on to the next:


I think this is great! Unfortunately, I'd need accountability to stick to something like this. For the lower hierarchy items I think it might be helpful if you repeat them a couple times and record your actual anxiety levels. Not trying to be critical or anything. I was just thinking of what would work for me.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Going from easiest to hardest, and green is stuff I've already done and feel comfortable with now, and the red is stuff I still plan on trying.

Joining SAS 
Accepting friend requests 
Friending people 
Writing on people's walls 
Private messaging 
(doing all the above on Facebook, where people don't have SA, so it is harder for me to do) 
Direct but brief eyecontact with people in banks, stores, etc.
Eating in public 
Spontaneous small talk with retail or restaurant workers 
Make and post a video of myself and show it to people on SAS = done, but I only practicing guitar, no talking
Going to dentist appointment by myself and with no drugs
Call to order pizza on phone--still can barely do that without anxiety
Online chat--have done that 3 times, but still not comfortable at all with it.

Make a video where I actually talk!
Join a group therapy.
Have spontaneous conversations with strangers.
Get comfortable with online chatting.

I'm sure I'll think of more to insert here later on. And the very hardest thing for me to do is:

GO ON AN INTERVIEW AND GET A JOB!


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pam said:


> Going from easiest to hardest, and green is stuff I've already done and feel comfortable with now, and the red is stuff I still plan on trying.
> 
> Joining SAS
> Accepting friend requests
> ...


Hey thanks for posting. That's a great hierarchy too. It seems like you've done quite a lot so far, you should be proud of yourself. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Andrew4 said:


> Hey thanks for posting. That's a great hierarchy too. It seems like you've done quite a lot so far, you should be proud of yourself. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I am subscribed to this thread because I want to see what other people are doing too. I hope more people post on it! Let us know what you design too sometime. Good luck!


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

I am going to therapy at my school soon. I will be looking into CBT and exposure therapy. Walking around the grocery store, talking to people at the gym, asking a stranger for directions, etc. I am going to get therapy and ask them more about how CBT and exposure therapy works since I've never done it. Good to see you all working on your SAD.


----------

